# Punk rock girl Jessica



## pixilstudio (Nov 19, 2011)

Punk rock girl Jessica stopped by for some shots for her portfolio
CC welcome
To check out the full set click Here
thanks for stopping by
to see the full set please visit Jessica's pics


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 19, 2011)

I like them, the 2nd one here is one of the worst in my opinion.  Lighting isn't doing it for me and the angle makes her look like she could be hiding a belly.  I have to comment on it cuz I couldn't if I took the photos but it really sucks when a beautiful girl disfigures her body like that.  Tats and piercings galore is not a look to try to pull off, the writing down her side is already starting to look like a drunk man did it, 20 years from now it probably won't be readable...  You did a great job though I really like the shots.


----------



## pixilstudio (Nov 19, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I like them, the 2nd one here is one of the worst in my opinion.  Lighting isn't doing it for me and the angle makes her look like she could be hiding a belly.  I have to comment on it cuz I couldn't if I took the photos but it really sucks when a beautiful girl disfigures her body like that.  Tats and piercings galore is not a look to try to pull off, the writing down her side is already starting to look like a drunk man did it, 20 years from now it probably won't be readable...  You did a great job though I really like the shots.



well the others ones are NSFW?  im not sure how strict the rules are here. but i kinda agree i like the other on by site better too


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

When seen side by side (top/bottom) like this.  The color difference is very apparent.  I'm not a stickler for 100% accurate white balance...if it looks good to you, that OK.  But when you display more than one shot from a set, I think they should be consistent, other wise is make your work look 'sloppy'.  

The pose in #1 is nice but I don't like what it's doing to her face & hair.

In the second one: again, I like the pose but the shot feels under exposed and that is ruining it for me.  I get that you're going for a high ratio 'edgy' lighting...but that doesn't tend to work so well on a white backdrop IMO.  I think I'd rather see her more well lit, but then the edginess comes from hard light or the pose or the processing etc.  



> im not sure how strict the rules are here


They don't want any NSFW photos displayed directly in the forum.  But if you want to link to them (directly on to the gallery), I won't complain.


----------



## pixilstudio (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks mike i do agree with the WB issue and like you were saying  alone it doesn't bother me together its not quite right.
and i do agree a gray backdrop would be better for and "edgy" look  

thanks for stopping by


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 22, 2011)

This is not punkrock. Shes still cute though but not even close to punkrock.


----------



## TimothyPeacock (Nov 22, 2011)

She looks a little awkward in the second shot, but she looks like a fun model to work with and I like the first one.


----------



## kevinkt (Nov 24, 2011)

For some reason I feel like her mouth is slightly awkward in the shots. Also the white background doesn't do it for me for her. I think it would have been nice to have shot her in front of some kind of texture - like a stone / grey texture.


----------

